

The Inner Bezos (1999) - byrneseyeview
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/7.03/bezos_pr.html

======
rthomas6
I think Bezos was right in most of his predictions, except for food staples
being ordered online. As the demand for locally grown and organic foods
increases, I doubt we'll see the majority of people turning to the internet to
have food delivered. I could be wrong, though.

